# Me Canadian, them not.



## stressbunny (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all. I'm a Canadian who hasn't been there for 30 plus years, but we ( Kiwi husband and 3 kiwi-born kids) are moving there very soon. Hyper-conservative hubby wants to check out Canada first, before commiting himself. He dragged us to Australia ( current residence) before checking things out, and that turned into a giant pile of cow product, hence the expensive conservative option. Anyhow, he's a Craftsman Plumber, Trade Gasfitter, and Refrigeration Technician (HVAC, Domestic Refrigeration, Commercial Refrigeration and Refrigeration Plant Systems), will there be a problem finding him an employer? Where would be the best place to look at settling? I'm going to have to work for a bit, but the two youngest are both autistic, and finding schooling etc is going to be kinda full-on anyhow. Does anyone have any advice for a very stressed lady? Please? Hubby ain't much help right now, 16 hour days take it out of him, for some reason.


----------

